# IJR - iShares S&P Small-Cap ETF



## System (23 October 2012)

iShares Core S&P Small-Cap ETF (IJR) was formerly known as iShares S&P SmallCap 600 Index Fund.

http://au.ishares.com/fund/fund-overview-IJR-ASX.do


----------



## System (28 April 2016)

On April 28th, 2016, iShares Core S&P Small-Cap ETF changed its name to iShares S&P Small-Cap ETF.


----------



## Kiwi Fruit (20 October 2017)

Hi guys

Hoping someone can help with my understanding of the IJR ETF.

I'm looking at IJR on the ASX which has a P/E of 6.6 and a market cap of 94m.

(Which is what Yahoo Finance shows too).

But when I go to the Blackrock site for more info it gives me totally different information. It has the same price and looks like the right ETF but has a P/E ratio of 24 and assets (which I assume is market cap) of 43b.

I tried desperately to add the links but the forum blocked it saying it was spam...

I am at a complete loss.

Many thanks
Mr Kiwi Fruit


----------



## greggles (20 October 2017)

Hi Mr Kiwi Fruit,

It looks like IJR has a total NAV of around $34 billion. There was an announcement by IJR yesterday confirming this: http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20171019/pdf/43ncfvcf3p3cxy.pdf

Also, the Blackrock website has a Fact Sheet PDF on IJR that was last updated on 30 September which gives a similar figure: https://www.ishares.com/us/literatu...e-s-p-small-cap-etf-fund-fact-sheet-en-us.pdf

I would say that figure of $43 billion is incorrect.


----------



## Kiwi Fruit (22 October 2017)

Thanks greggles - sorry, I couldn't reply because the spam filter here was overly enthusiastic.

Are you able to shed some light on the PE for this?

I have attached two screenshots - one from IJR ASX page and one from IJR Blackrock site.

URLs are here

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/share-price-research/company/IJR/statistics/shares
https://www.blackrock.com/au/individual/products/273426/

ASX






Blackrock





Any ideas why the P/E is so different between these sites? I must be missing something but for the life of me...

Thanks heaps


----------



## greggles (24 October 2017)

Not sure about the P/E Ratio Kiwi Fruit.

I checked with another source which seems to indicate a P/E of 6.64% in 2016. This data agrees with the ASX's data, so perhaps that's the data to go with. Either that or the data is from the same source.


----------



## Kiwi Fruit (24 October 2017)

Thanks greggles

I posted this query to Bogleheads forum and also spoke to someone and the general consensus is that the ASX data is simply plain wrong. Which is odd since Yahoo Finance show a PE of 6.6.

At least I am not going mad. Well, not that mad. I will go with the blackrock data and not trust the ASX data or any other source from here on in.


----------

